# Info & Test ride in skeeter wx2190 and warrior 2121



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have narrowed down my boat search to either a skeeter wx2190 or a warrior 2121. Wanted to see if anyone on here has owned one of these boats or fished one of these boats? I am trying to compare pro’s & con’s of each. As you can imagine, it’s hard to get an unbiased answer from each brand’s dealers. I have done endless internet research but there’s just not a ton of direct comparison data out there. 
Also, if anyone owns either of these boats and would be willing to give me a ride this spring, that would be perfect. I will through ya some gas $$$. I’m located in Cleveland but will travel for a test ride. 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I can’t help on the warrior 2121 I have a warrior 208 and love it but I know Erie marine sales has a 2121 coming in and if he still has it in spring I am share Brian will give you a ride in it


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

I own a 2018 WX2190, and it flat rocks. It is 21' 9" long and I believe 102" wide. It has a ton of storage, a center mounted 36 gallon livewell in the rear deck and 2 other livewells, one up front and one in the back. Batteries are in the floor in the cockpit. Center rod storage, along with rod storage in the port side that handles up to 12' rods. I like the big cockpit area that this thing has for trolling, I fish 4 of us all the time. The front deck can handle a couple of guys casting. It has the Yamaha F300 and t9.9. Atlas 8" hydraulic jack plate. Right now top speed is 55 mph, and that was with full tank of gas and 3 big boys. Skeeter just came out with the wx2200, they made some changes that I particularly don't care for but you may like. I looked at the Warrior 2121 pretty hard in late 2015/early 2016. And wound up choosing a 2016 Skeeter WX2060. I liked the fact that Skeeter is owned by Yamaha and they are designing their boats around Yamaha motors. I like the Torque Transfer system that Skeeter has integrated into the transom. The other thing that I really like is the React keel that is on the WX series of boats, it really makes this thing track like it is on rails. I am getting ready to put trim tabs on my boat for this season. Looking forward to that. I am not affiliated with Skeeter, just really digging my WX2190. I bought my boat from Pier 53 on Catawba Island, give Darren a call and he will hook you up. Either way you go though you will have a top flight rig to fish out of. Good luck and if you haven't bought a boat and want to go for a ride, let me know.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks Fishhogg. I sent you a PM


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Fishhogg you will love the trim tabs you can drive the boat with them alone. In rough seas you can really dig the front end in. In my opinion just another tool to have.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Read it and responded to it.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

lawerence p, Yea, I agree. I had a 21 Contender that had set of them on it. Really made it nice. I have heard that it really makes a difference on the 2190. I can't imagine it getting much better than it is right now. I have a little seat time in the 2121 and I like the 22 degree deadrise that dude has. Cuts the waves real nice. I haven't been in the 208 yet, but they look real good on the lake. Took a new job this summer so I didn't get to the run boat as much as I wanted. That is gonna change this year. Good luck to you this year. If you are out holler at me Fishhog. I fish a lot out of Huron.


----------



## dtrey (Feb 28, 2019)

lawrence p said:


> Fishhogg you will love the trim tabs you can drive the boat with them alone. In rough seas you can really dig the front end in. In my opinion just another tool to have.


Hello Lawrence 
I want to put trim tabs on my 2190. What size tabs did u install? Seems like the kicker and tie downs on trailer are in the way


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

dtrey,
I just purchased a 2190 and had the Lenco “limited space” tabs put on my boat (I believe they are 4” x 9” which is plenty for a boat this size). 
My kicker is transom mounted and not on a jack plate so the trim tabs needed to be installed a little further in than a traditional trim tab setup. 
If you’re kicker is mounted on a jack plate then you will no issue at all. I have attached a picture below of the factory setup for a jack plate mounted kicker. I can send you pics of my specific setup if you want.


----------



## dtrey (Feb 28, 2019)

Labman1127 said:


> dtrey,
> I just purchased a 2190 and had the Lenco “limited space” tabs put on my boat (I believe they are 4” x 9” which is plenty for a boat this size).
> My kicker is transom mounted and not on a jack plate so the trim tabs needed to be installed a little further in than a traditional trim tab setup.
> If you’re kicker is mounted on a jack plate then you will no issue at all. I have attached a picture below of the factory setup for a jack plate mounted kicker. I can send you pics of my specific setup if you want.


Hello Labman
Thanks for the update. I did some more measuring and I could actually fit 9 x 9 tabs. I’ll just move the tie down ratchet to the side of the trailer where the reflector is at, then install the outer edge of the tab 2 1/2” from the outside edge of the transom.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Here is a picture of where the tye down mounts on the warrior trailer they look to be the same band as the skeeter or at least built the same


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Well finally made up my mind and here she is! Skeeter WX2190
All rigged up and ready to rock! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

Smarr choice with the skeeter


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

fishhogg said:


> I own a 2018 WX2190, and it flat rocks. It is 21' 9" long and I believe 102" wide. It has a ton of storage, a center mounted 36 gallon livewell in the rear deck and 2 other livewells, one up front and one in the back. Batteries are in the floor in the cockpit. Center rod storage, along with rod storage in the port side that handles up to 12' rods. I like the big cockpit area that this thing has for trolling, I fish 4 of us all the time. The front deck can handle a couple of guys casting. It has the Yamaha F300 and t9.9. Atlas 8" hydraulic jack plate. Right now top speed is 55 mph, and that was with full tank of gas and 3 big boys. Skeeter just came out with the wx2200, they made some changes that I particularly don't care for but you may like. I looked at the Warrior 2121 pretty hard in late 2015/early 2016. And wound up choosing a 2016 Skeeter WX2060. I liked the fact that Skeeter is owned by Yamaha and they are designing their boats around Yamaha motors. I like the Torque Transfer system that Skeeter has integrated into the transom. The other thing that I really like is the React keel that is on the WX series of boats, it really makes this thing track like it is on rails. I am getting ready to put trim tabs on my boat for this season. Looking forward to that. I am not affiliated with Skeeter, just really digging my WX2190. I bought my boat from Pier 53 on Catawba Island, give Darren a call and he will hook you up. Either way you go though you will have a top flight rig to fish out of. Good luck and if you haven't bought a boat and want to go for a ride, let me know.


Over a year old thread that stumbled on, just 1 question. What changes to the 2200 didn't you like? 

I'm a year away from buying a newer glass boat and I got it narrowed down to only a few boats, 2190 or 2200 skeeter or the 208 and 2121 warrior

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have been fishing my WX2190 since last March and it is an absolute fishing machine! I have encounter some rougher water than I care to even think about, and never felt unsafe for a second in my boat. 
My one 1 recommendation is put trim tabs on the boat when you buy it. Makes a huge difference in rough water. 
The 2190 is deeper at the cockpit than the 2200 and the flip up jump seats in the back are great for days on the lake with kids. 
2200 has a larger casting deck in the front, and 2190 has larger area in the back for trolling. Really just depends on your main fishing application as to which boat will work best for you. 
Honestly you can’t go wrong either way. Skeeters are an amazing boat and everyone who has fished on or seen mine will agree. Absolutely blows away a Ranger in rough water handling and room for trolling. 
The warrior 2121 are probably the best in class for true rough water handling, but the fit & finish plus engineering for gear storage on the skeeter is far finer than a warrior. 
They are not the fastest boat on the lake by any means but honestly I think I have only had my boat running wide open on Erie maybe 2 times in the last 2 years. 59 mph top with full tank of gas, full of gear and 2 big guys on board. The only reason you don’t see more of them on Erie is bc there are virtually no dealers in the area. 
PM me if you want any additional info. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

It’s like I said when someone else asked. Everyone has their preferences and to each there own. I love warriors what sold me is they are a smaller company and they stand behind their stuff. When you call there you don’t talk to some guy you talk to one of the owners and they want to get stuff done. Best thing I can tell you is go for a test ride in the boats you are looking at it’s a huge investment so you need to make the choice that you will be happy with.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

lawrence p said:


> It’s like I said when someone else asked. Everyone has their preferences and to each there own. I love warriors what sold me is they are a smaller company and they stand behind their stuff. When you call there you don’t talk to some guy you talk to one of the owners and they want to get stuff done. Best thing I can tell you is go for a test ride in the boats you are looking at it’s a huge investment so you need to make the choice that you will be happy with.


Totally agree with Lawrence P. It’s a Chevy vs Ford argument. Honestly any boat Ranger, Warrior, Yar craft, Skeeter, Triton, etc...in this class of boats are truly awesome machines. 
It just boils down to what fits your fishing style best and even more simply what you like best. 
Let us know what you end up purchasing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

jcrevard said:


> Over a year old thread that stumbled on, just 1 question. What changes to the 2200 didn't you like?
> 
> I'm a year away from buying a newer glass boat and I got it narrowed down to only a few boats, 2190 or 2200 skeeter or the 208 and 2121 warrior
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


jcrevard, 
The changes to the WX2200 that i don't like. They went to a 24 gallon livewell in the 2200 from a 36 in 2190. Took out the jump seats. Can only get the mechanical throttle on the F300, no electronic shift. WX2200 not as deep as WX2190. Really pushing to have you go with Hummingbird. Whatever boat you go with make sure get a good trailer. That is one thing I really liked about the WX2200, was the looks of the trailer. Mine is a total pain in the behind to load. My boat was a 2018 that came in to the dealer stock, and i don't think it is the new "skeeter" trailer. The other you want is Trim Tabs. I have added that to mine and it is awesome. I have heard really good things about the new hull design. Good luck on your choice, if you go WX2190 it will have to be used. The other 3 are all sweet boats. You might check in with me in a year, I may have mine for sale. I love to get new boats.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

That’s the one thing I love about mine the trailer it’s auto centering back it in pull boat on it and pull out so easy compared to the old Lund.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

I will second that the trailer bunk relative to the hull design on the 2190 can make it challenging at times. With the hull design on the 2190 having a really deep more narrow center keel line, there is only about 2” of “wiggle room” to center up the boat perfectly on the trailer. It took me about a season of fishing to determine the exact depth you need to have your trailer into the water to load the boat perfectly each time. Basically need to have the diamond plate on the top of the wheel wells just barely out of the water to be at the perfect loading depth. 
My buddy has a new skeeter with the new hull WX design with a wider middle line keel and it is much more forgiving to load in any conditions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks guys, all that info helps a lot. I have been on a 2121, amazing boat. If like to get out on a 2190 and 2200 and a 203 warrior. I will be checking out the boat shows of they start back up this winter

I misspoke up above in my reply, I think a 203 instead of the 208 suits my style better. If I understand what I was reading the 203 is setup better for trolling vs the 208. I rarely jig or cast so a smaller front deck and larger rear is better for me

Fishhog, there's always a chance I could be interested


Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

Labman1127 said:


> Totally agree with Lawrence P. It’s a Chevy vs Ford argument. Honestly any boat Ranger, Warrior, Yar craft, Skeeter, Triton, etc...in this class of boats are truly awesome machines.
> It just boils down to what fits your fishing style best and even more simply what you like best.
> Let us know what you end up purchasing!
> 
> ...


Found it, I wasn't planning on buying one until next summer because I wanted to save up a bunch of money for a down payment but didn't wanna pass this one up. I'm not one to talk money but the deal was good. 2016 V2121 with 78 hours, I knew the owner, that's why I didn't hesitate. 2 HDS 12s and an HDS 9, ulterra, and a kicker stop with the pro master control at the helm. Just need some trees and a couple singles and gotta move the gear from the old boat to the new one

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Nice looking boat.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

While it is not a Skeeter...looks like you got a really sweet ride there! I have been in the 2121 and it is truly an awesome big water boat. Enjoy it!


----------

